# 15x7 inch wheel & tire fit?



## 69GTORAIV (May 13, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone is using 15 inch rally's with Firestone G70-15 bias ply tires. Are there any fitment issues? I have found a set of 15x7 rally wheels. Anyone know what year they would be from and if the backspacing would fit my 69'?

Thanks
Tom


----------

